
Ask HN: Is it feasible to "block" people in real life using “reality filters”? - amichail
The idea is to create &quot;reality filters&quot; that block&#x2F;transform individuals or entire groups of people in real life in real-time.<p>Is this feasible?
======
vezzy-fnord
Closing your eyes, shutting your ears and yelling "La la la la" at the top of
your lungs is probably the simplest method.

Otherwise, the learning and pattern recognition features needed would be
remarkably sophisticated. Then there's the complicated problem of how you
actually abstract away their physical presence. They can still see and hit you
even if you can't them.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
A more complicated method could be to see a hypnotist, but it has the same
downsides i.e. they can still see you and hit you.

------
joshschreuder
I know I'm not answering your question, but see the Christmas special of TV
show Black Mirror [1] for what this might look like. Terrifying in my opinion.

[1]
[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/White_Christmas_(Black_Mirror)](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/White_Christmas_\(Black_Mirror\))

------
brudgers
It's a matter of changing one's habits I suppose...possibly moving is the
easiest and most effective way.

